# Can you breed half siblings?



## woodleighcreek

Can I breed half sibling rabbits?


----------



## Mea

chichi56788 said:
			
		

> Can I breed half sibling rabbits?


You *can*  breed virtually any way You choose.    

  Not everyone  would breed so close, but there could be reasons to do so.  ... Not having any other animals to use, ... a special bloodline that one would like to build on,...also close breeding will quickly show the Good points and the Bad points that are in Your lines.   Good Luck.


----------



## woodleighcreek

Ok. I was thinking about getting another doe so thanks for the information!


----------



## tortoise

You can, but the more cloesly related, the "stronger" traits will pass down.  If that makes sense?

I was lucky to get my hands on an awesome bloodline for hardiness and temperament.  It is very "dependable" or in dog terms "close to type" because it has been line bred for years.

The breeder I've bought many rabbits from will breed all his does out one year, then breed them back in.  When he likes a litter he'll linebreed on it too.  He keeps it tight.

Until you are really confident with your breed, it's best not to breed too closely unless a more experienced breeder can look at pedigrees and get their hands on the rabbits.

I just have one little JW that is my son's pet, not for breeding.  I did talk to breeders for a long time before I bought her and got my hands on several show JW's.  The first thing to look out for is "pinboned" AKA boney butt.  As you stroke across the topline, where it drops to the ground should not be boney.

If your half siblings are pinboned, then don't breed them together. 

I will shut up know because that it the extent of my knowledge on JW's.


----------



## CrimsonRose

depends on what you are breeding for? If breeding for meat then yes they should be fine! If breeding to sell as pets then I would avoid it... UNLESS as stated above they have some amazing traits you wish to duplicate in the babies...


----------



## woodleighcreek

I probably wont then.


----------



## ChickenPotPie

If you think they're well matched go for it.  You can breed anything to anything as long as you're prepared to cull.


----------



## woodleighcreek

I was actually just thinking about future breedings.


----------



## tortoise

ChickenPotPie said:
			
		

> as long as you're prepared to cull.


Good call.


----------

